# Want to join the 200mph club!



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Guys
I'm currently running an MY12 Litchfield Stage 2 and fancy a little project this year. Looking for sound advice from those of you that have had moderate/heavy modding experience of your cars. The question is, what's the minimal mods required to crack the 200mph (actual speed, not indicated)

cheers


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Im stage 4 with down pipes, I touched 190 MPH (Dash reading). I feel there was a bit more say 195, but I ran out of road. 
I guess because of the aerodynamics she wont quite touch 200, I may be wrong, But a nitrous kit would push you there for minimal cost, unless it blows the engine !!
Id love to join the 200 club, so thread bump.


----------



## anissut1974 (Jul 10, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm currently running an MY12 Litchfield Stage 2 and fancy a little project this year. Looking for sound advice from those of you that have had moderate/heavy modding experience of your cars. The question is, what's the minimal mods required to crack the 200mph (actual speed, not indicated)
> 
> cheers


Little off topic but how are you finding stage 2 on an MY12? I have an MY12 and am considering stage 2. Do you notice a big difference from standard? Considering MY12s start off at around 550bhp to start off am just wondering how big the jump is. I guess the torque jump is the big difference.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

If you have enough road, then Stage 4 will do it on a slight decline. But to do it within say a mile, you need fairly big power. Probably GT30 based turbos with supporting mods which would give circa 900bhp.

If you look up the thread for the Llanbedr Mile day that we had last year you can get an idea.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

anissut1974 said:


> Little off topic but how are you finding stage 2 on an MY12? I have an MY12 and am considering stage 2. Do you notice a big difference from standard? Considering MY12s start off at around 550bhp to start off am just wondering how big the jump is. I guess the torque jump is the big difference.


There's a lot more to stage 2 than just power. You get smoothness and then all the trick Litchfield features, the best of which being the traction control which takes away the digital nature of the stock traction control that causes it to bog down when sprinting.

Re 200mph, I just get it, I find it a bit arbitrary. 200 is just 1 mph more than 199 so why is a round number so magical?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

anissut1974 said:


> Little off topic but how are you finding stage 2 on an MY12? I have an MY12 and am considering stage 2. Do you notice a big difference from standard? Considering MY12s start off at around 550bhp to start off am just wondering how big the jump is. I guess the torque jump is the big difference.


Stage 2 for me was an opportune mod as the exhaust I wanted came up on the forum at a price I couldn't pass over. Originally the intention was to go straight to Stage 4 from 1, just saves the cost of a mapping but at the time I couldn't wait lol

Back to your question, just to give you an idea my dyno figures were
Previous MY11 with Stage1 was 591bhp/555lb/ft torque
Current MY12 with Stage 2 is 603bhp/599lb/ft torque 

So you are right that the torque is the biggest jump. Other plusses are as mentioned by Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

You lads need to clarify 

200mph is a rare sight especially ' at an organised event..(not speedo readings)
IMO it will take a genuine 750bhp ++ to reach 200mph *within the mile.*

It is always a good test and see If the powers are accurate
events like Marham are very well run and give you a chance to put fact from fiction

Most 900bhp cars will touch 205-207mph (independent) trap speed .

For reference Gundam Ran 228.95mph in one mile this was on the SVM stg 6'units 
@ almost 1200bhp, giving him a longer run he achieved 238mph 

Again my recommendation is not to go off speedo, get yourself a 750R  and down to one of the many 
certified events and the 200mph is possible in a safer environment  Enjoy


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

So what power would u need to reach 200 if distant isn't an issue?

Graham


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Some of these statements are not true or slightly out.. I managed over 200mph (215mph on my speedo) at a VMAX event (Bruntingthorpe) in my previous car which was a supercharged E93 M3 which was dynod at just over 615bhp. 
I also managed to take the M3 off the clock on the German Autobahn.
My GTR has roughly the same power but from what I hear the boot spoiler doesn't help with top speed runs so you may need to take that off.
Also I guess the elements can play a big factor.... at VMAX it was a cool dry day so plenty of cool air for the blower.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

This will give you an idea, Standing mile event in Wales last April.

Drivers had several goes and personally I don't think a longer run would have made much difference to my times. 

Stage 5 cars were low 190's, 850 cars were at mid 190's I think one would need 900bhp to be a true 


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177373-best-v-rest-28th-april-llanbedr-10.html


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The GT-R has a low drag coefficient as I understand it which should help at higher speeds. Whilst the car is heavy that shouldnt effect the top speed, more the time it takes to get there. I would be very interested in what power was needed to get to 200mph over a longer distance, say 5 miles. Would 600hp be enough?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Steep downhill maybe...

At the LLanbedr event I felt after 3/4 of a mile my car was going flat out with nothing left to give. 

Lifting the rev limiter may have given me a bit more but not enough for 200. maybe leaning the map off at the top end may help but that may be dangerous for the engine. At 180 + in 6th you can smell the fuel flooding in to keep the engine cool. Remember its only a small V6!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Paulsmig said:


> Im stage 4 with down pipes, I touched 190 MPH (Dash reading). I feel there was a bit more say 195, but I ran out of road.
> I guess because of the aerodynamics she wont quite touch 200, I may be wrong, But a nitrous kit would push you there for minimal cost, unless it blows the engine !!
> Id love to join the 200 club, so thread bump.


Paul getting 200mph indicated on the dash should be attainable with Stage4 given long enough road.
I have backed off at an indicated 200 (still creeping up) on a long straight dry day on an autobahn ... but it did take a lot of distance to get there.
I suppose that's probably only around 180 - 185 real speed but it's still palm sweating on the road.

For me the speedo indication was enough for my bucket list. Yes I know it's not accurate and anyone in a fiesta can rig their speedo...etc LOL


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I made a trap speed of 197MPH in my 650R a few years back at VMAX. At an educated guess i'm sure the actual run distance is just over 1.65 miles before needing to brake hard (very hard). You do enter the runway rolling at about 70-80mph but this makes little/no difference to your trap speed as i've run the same distance on that same runway from a standing start & was only 3mph slower.

VMax Overboost


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Well if a std car can do 196mph im sure a 600bhp plus car should reach 200mph with 2 miles.

Graham


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Well if a std car can do 196mph im sure a 600bhp plus car should reach 200mph with 2 miles.

Graham


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

DODGY said:


> Well if a std car can do 196mph im sure a 600bhp plus car should reach 200mph with 2 miles.
> 
> Graham


I have a bridge for sale if you are interested


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> The GT-R has a low drag coefficient as I understand it which should help at higher speeds. Whilst the car is heavy that shouldnt effect the top speed, more the time it takes to get there. I would be very interested in what power was needed to get to 200mph over a longer distance, say 5 miles. Would 600hp be enough?


I think I'm right in saying that the drag coefficient is generated by dividing something by the area of the object in question, so put blunty an aerodynamic planet sized object could in theory have a low drag coefficient but if you were to drag it through something like earths atmosphere at 200mph it would generate a huge absolute drag force.

Now following that through for a GTR, its a big beast so although its pretty well engineered and has great aero characteristics - it probably generates more drag than something smaller with a higher drag coefficient.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Top 10 speeds - SVM topping the results!! 

Vehicle Type - Participant Name - BHP - Speed 
Nissan GTR John SVM 950 207.4
Nissan GTR Gundam SVM 1048 207
Nissan GTR Amar SVM 950 204.3
Nissan GTR Gundam SVM 1048 204.3
Nissan GTR Richard Marshall SVM 850 202.0
Nissan GTR Mohammed Iftkhar 750 201.6
Nissan GTR TP ? 199.8
Porsche 9e17 900 198.3
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 196.6
Lamborghini Aventador 690 195.2

Full list of results below
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 194.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 194.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 194.5
Ferrari F12 700 194.5
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 194.1
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 194.1
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 194.1
Nissan GTR Dylan Roberts 750 193.8
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 193.8
Lamborghini Aventador 690 193.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 193.4
Nissan GTR Bob Petersen 750 192.4
Ferrari F12 700 192.1
Nissan GTR Dylan Roberts 750 191.4
Nissan GTR Bob Petersen 750 191.1
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 190.1
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 189.4
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 189.4
Porsche 997TT 612 189.4
Kawasaki ZZR14 215 189.1
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 188.7
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 188.7
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 188.4
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 188.1
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 187.8
Nissan GTR Bob Petersen 750 187.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 187.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 187.8
Nissan GTR Ian Kent 600 187.8
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 187.4
Lamborghini Aventador 690 187.4
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 186.8
Nissan GTR Kabir Hussain 660 186.5
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 186.2
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 186.2
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 186.2
Kawasaki ZZR14 215 186.2
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 185.8
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 185.5
Nissan GTR Shazad Mahmood 600 185.2
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 185.2
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 185.2
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 185.2
McLaren SLR 650 185.2
Nissan GTR Richard Marshall 850 185.2
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 184.9
Nissan GTR Dylan Roberts 750 184.9
Porsche 9ff 675 184.9
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 184.6
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 184.6
Nissan GTR Remly Thorne 600 184.6
Nissan GTR Bob Petersen 750 184.6
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 184.6
Nissan GTR Ian Kent 600 184.6
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 184.6
McLaren SLR 650 184.6
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 184.3
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 184.3
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 184.3
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 184
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 184
Porsche 9ff 675 184
Porsche 9ff 675 184
Nissan GTR Kabir Hussain 660 183.7
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 183.7
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 183.7
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 183.7
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 183.7
Porsche 9ff 675 183.7
Nissan GTR Shazad Mahmood 600 183.3
Nissan GTR Kabir Hussain 660 183.3
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 183.3
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 183.3
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 183.3
Nissan GTR David Segal 615 183.3
Porsche 9ff 675 183.3
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 183.2
Nissan GTR Shazad Mahmood 600 183
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 183
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 183
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 183
Audi RS6 700 183
Nissan GTR Kabir Hussain 660 182.7
Nissan GTR Remly Thorne 600 182.7
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 182.7
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 182.7
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 182.7
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 182.7
Audi RS6 700 182.7
Nissan GTR Roc Wildig 600 182.4
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 182.4
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 182.4
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 182.4
Nissan GTR Chris Harrison 570 182.4
Porsche 9ff 675 182.4
Nissan GTR Shazad Mahmood 600 182.1
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 182.1
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 182.1
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 182.1
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 182.1
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 182.1
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 181.8
Nissan GTR Roger Burgess 620 181.8
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 181.8
Porsche 9ff 675 181.8
Nissan GTR David Segal 615 181.5
Porsche 9ff 675 181.5
Nissan GTR Abdul Nahim Bhatti 650 181.2
Porsche 9ff 675 181.2
Nissan GTR Shazad Mahmood 600 180.9
Nissan GTR Brian Hunter 600 180.9
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 180.9
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 180.9
Audi RS6 700 180.9
Audi RS6 700 180.9
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 180.6
Porsche 9ff 675 180.6
Porsche 9ff 675 180.5
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 180.3
Audi RS6 700 180.3
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 180
Nissan GTR David Segal 615 180
Porsche 9ff 675 180
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 179.9
Nissan GTR Andrew Koronowski 600 179.7
Nissan GTR Roger Burgess 620 179.7
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 179.7
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 179.7
Nissan GTR David Segal 615 179.7
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 179.4
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 179.4
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 179.4
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 179.4
Nissan GTR Ian Kent 600 179.4
Nissan GTR Remly Thorne 600 179.1
Suzuki 0 0 179.1
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 178.9
Nissan GTR John Gaskell 600 178.8
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 178.8
Porsche 9ff 675 178.8
Porsche 997TT 612 178.8
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 178.5
Nissan GTR John Gaskell 600 178.5
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 178.5
Nissan GTR Stephen Gentle 630 178.5
Porsche 997TT Jonny Yu 612 178.5
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 178.3
Nissan GTR Chris Harrison 570 178.3
Nissan GTR Taninder Heer 620 178.3
Nissan GTR Dylan Roberts 750 178
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 177.7
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 177.4
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 177.1
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 177.1
Nissan GTR Will Chappell 778 177.1
Haya Busa GSX1300R 154 177.1
Nissan GTR Neil Morris 485 176.8
Ultima GTR 700 176.8
Nissan GTR James Hall 570 176.5
Porsche 996TT 420 176.5
Nissan GTR John Gaskell 600 176.2
Nissan GTR Remly Thorne 600 176.2
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 176.2
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 175.4
Nissan GTR Nadeem Nazar 850 175.4
Porsche 996TT 420 175.4
Nissan GTR Roc Wildig 600 175.1
Nissan GTR Chris Harrison 570 175.1
Nissan GTR Dr Andrew Cheah 650 174.5
Porsche Turbo (Andy) 0 174.3
Porsche 997TT 612 174
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 173.7
Nissan GTR Patrick Flynn 600 173.7
Porsche Turbo 173.7
Porsche Turbo 173.4
Porsche 997GT2 620 172.6
Nissan GTR Remly Thorne 600 172.5
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 172.1
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 171.8
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 171.3
Nissan GTR Neil Morris 485 171.3
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 171.3
Nissan GTR Mohammed Wasim 610 171
Nissan GTR David Segal 615 170.5
Nissan GTR John Miskin 610 170.4
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 170.2
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 169.4
Porsche 997TT 612 169.4
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 169.1
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 168.4
Porsche 997TT 612 168.1
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 167.9
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 167.6
Nissan GTR Nigel Priestley 650 167.1
Bentley Supersport ISR 631 167.1
Nissan GTR Sam Torr 590 166.6
Nissan GTR Sam Torr 590 166
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 165.3
Nissan GTR Peter Eatough 615 165.3
Nissan GTR Austin McConville 485 165
Lamborghini Gallardo 512 164.5
Lamborghini Gallardo 512 164.5
Nissan GTR Andrew Koronowski 600 163.8
Ferrari F12 Tony Hopkinson 700 163.3
Lamborghini Gallardo 512 161.9
Nissan GTR Dominic Charlson 485 161.6
Nissan GTR Sam Torr 590 161.4
Nissan GTR David Yu 717 160.2
Nissan GTR Roc Wildig 600 159.5
Nissan GTR Dylan Roberts 750 159.3
Bentley Supersport ISR 631 158.3
Nissan GTR Sam Torr 590 157.2
Nissan GTR Andrew Koronowski 600 153.9
Lamborghini Gallardo 512 150.9


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Paul getting 200mph indicated on the dash should be attainable with Stage4 given long enough road.
> I have backed off at an indicated 200 (still creeping up) on a long straight dry day on an autobahn ... but it did take a lot of distance to get there.
> I suppose that's probably only around 180 - 185 real speed but it's still palm sweating on the road.
> 
> For me the speedo indication was enough for my bucket list. Yes I know it's not accurate and anyone in a fiesta can rig their speedo...etc LOL



When I had 211 on the clock I was actually doing 193.7mph trap speed and 194 on my V box so at that speed the car was over-reading by some 8%

Therefore in reality your 200 is about mid 180's


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

What about a Stage 4 GTR running race gas/map?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> What about a Stage 4 GTR running race gas/map?


John Miskin's car is stage 4 and his best time at the standing mile event was 189mph, from memory he wasn't using 99 Ron but 103 race fuel....


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> John Miskin's car is stage 4 and his best time at the standing mile event was 189mph, from memory he wasn't using 99 Ron but 103 race fuel....


196mph at Vmax last year I think Dylan:smokin:

Car at Litchfield's at the moment so I expect over 200mph this year.

Have recorded 202mph on Autobahn at stage 4 with downpipes using 101 Ron which was recorded on the V Box - was a little downhill with wind behind and Jake Hill as a passenger!. The speedo was reading 217mph at the time.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

nurburgringgtr said:


> 196mph at Vmax last year I think Dylan:smokin:
> 
> Car at Litchfield's at the moment so I expect over 200mph this year.
> 
> Have recorded 202mph on Autobahn at stage 4 with downpipes using 101 Ron which was recorded on the V Box - was a little downhill with wind behind and Jake Hill as a passenger!. The speedo was reading 217mph at the time.


:thumbsup:
This is good to know... that means that 750bhp isn't required... just the right conditions with circa 600bhp.
By the way, I was the one who shared a lift with you in the Juke to the station from Litchfields


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> 196mph at Vmax last year I think Dylan:smokin:
> 
> Car at Litchfield's at the moment so I expect over 200mph this year.
> 
> Have recorded 202mph on Autobahn at stage 4 with downpipes using 101 Ron which was recorded on the V Box - was a little downhill with wind behind and Jake Hill as a passenger!. The speedo was reading 217mph at the time.


Was the 196 on 99Ron?

What you having done, project thread for the smurf?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The 196mph was on 102ron from memory.

My project is top secret and until it is finished let us just call it Stage Litchfield with a touch of Adamantiumism

Full details will be released once completed as the power has to equal the colour.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> When I had 211 on the clock I was actually doing 193.7mph trap speed and 194 on my V box so at that speed the car was over-reading by some 8%
> 
> Therefore in reality your 200 is about mid 180's


Not necessarily, I wouldn't have thought all GT-R's over read by the same amount, and I would guess something as simple as how much tread you have (or don't have) on your tyres (rolling circumference) would have an effect.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

My car did 212 indicated at VMAX but speedo speed was 202 I think so the speedos are a fair bit out.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Last Vmax day @ brunters, I got indicated 205mph on the MFD, didn't have a vbox reading.. thats a my12 with stg4 with (oem downpipes), ecutek v3 with vpower.
To add the times at Llanbedr, was on a very wet n cold day!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I did 187mph in my R33 and it was a GPS reading NOT dashboard and that was a few years ago now, I bottled it before hte car did. That was at Sculthorpe in Norflok.

Not after chasing top end figures now though as so much could go horribly wrong !


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I also bottled it on a dark road,autobahn I think:chuckle:
R33 gtr
Gps performance box 193.6mph

Speedo coming back round to zero


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

I managed 179.9 at Marham last year in my stage 2 (Vbox). Have since moved on to stage 4 + uprated inter cooler, so maybe will give it another go this year. Must admit I was braking a bit earlier than I needed, and Marham was a fraction uphill with slight headwind, (but tbh I don't think braking any later would have made much difference.) Would like to think I could get close to the 200 with fair conditions.....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Tin said:


> Last Vmax day @ brunters, I got indicated 205mph on the MFD, didn't have a vbox reading.. thats a my12 with stg4 with (oem downpipes), ecutek v3 with vpower.
> To add the times at Llanbedr, was on a very wet n cold day!


It was cold but not that wet, I'd call it mildly moist as Clarkson would say. I remember going down the runway 1/4 of a mile to go, foot to the floor and the car wasn't going any faster.

Maybe on another day who knows.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

A genuine 200mph isn't as easy as you may think. At Marham last year, the car would hit 180 VERY quickly indeed. After that, the speedo seemed to climb a lot slower due to aerodynamics I guess. I was using an APR aftermarket rear spoiler that day and it felt like it hit a brick wall at about 160mph. Once I took it off then the car ran much better - just ask KK


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Couple of vids of mine at Brunters......both done with the car in a lesser spec than it is now.....was running oem exhaust, miltek ypipe and dp's rear section compared to my full 102mm now and also never had the FMIC which might be giving it a bit more. First video hitting 197mph (indicated) and second, which is a crap phone video, 199mph (indicated). Best i have seen down there , again on old spec was 201mph (indicated) which was with no passenger.

I have been down in an SVM 750R agood few times and that hits 208mph (indicated) well before the traps!

197mph 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgG-ouV1wZw&list=FLMgJ209-iwRGLB34xAIIG5w

199mph
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cISTCngDvnA&list=FLMgJ209-iwRGLB34xAIIG5w

The car feels much stronger now so i expect to be able to see 202/203mph on the speedo this year if the spec stays as it is now.

I did llanbedr but never realized i had the TC off (wrong TCM map) all day which was giving me crap starts and just overwhelmed the tyres in the wet. Different story next time :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice runs matey :smokin: tbh when I ran at Wales I turned tc off as I preferred to meter the throttle myself off the line as it was pretty awful that day lol. Managed to beat that Ruff 997 that way, which really should of destroyed me considering I'm just a remap


----------



## f.s. (Dec 19, 2012)

Believe it or not but on a long piece of autobahn even my stock 09 went 199mph/gps.
I think every later my will crack the 200.

No big stages needed, just a loooong german straight


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats is im off to the autobahn. Or their is a loverly 3 mile straight on the m62 near hull. A 6 am mission may be on the card's.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulsmig said:


> Or their is a loverly 3 mile straight on the m62 near hull. A 6 am mission may be on the card's.


:chuckle:I'll look forward to seeing your mug shot on the BBC news for the UK's highest recorded speeding ticket:runaway:


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

They ll never take me aliveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your reply guys, it has made for some interesting reading and food for thought. Just to channel things a little further, when I started the thread it was with Vmax at Brunter's in mind. So, I appreciate the car is capable of 196mph out of the box but over what distance is the manufacturers claim measured? I'm sure a lightly modified GTR would tip the 200mph given a long enough run. Last time I was at Brunter's I was in a Stage1 MY11 and managed a 193mph (indicated). Will be better equipped next time as I now have a VBox Sport I bought off one of the other members and will get a better idea of how far out the speedo is. I'm of the opinion that I'm going to need some better brakes over stock too!


----------



## f.s. (Dec 19, 2012)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Thanks for all your reply guys, it has made for some interesting reading and food for thought. Just to channel things a little further, when I started the thread it was with Vmax at Brunter's in mind. So, I appreciate the car is capable of 196mph out of the box but over what distance is the manufacturers claim measured? I'm sure a lightly modified GTR would tip the 200mph given a long enough run. Last time I was at Brunter's I was in a Stage1 MY11 and managed a 193mph (indicated). Will be better equipped next time as I now have a VBox Sport I bought off one of the other members and will get a better idea of how far out the speedo is. I'm of the opinion that I'm going to need some better brakes over stock too!



So I wish you good luck and some fun


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> I'm of the opinion that I'm going to need some better brakes over stock too!


Sure are.....Only too 5/6 runs and my discs cracked....a few more and the pads fell apart....few more and the discs went in the bin:runaway:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

How are the AP's working out for you Steve, are they what you expected? I've experienced the stopping power on the Alcon's and was impressed...your AP set-up perform anything like them?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

The other day I took a few degrees off my rear wing and noticed the car slowed down at a much lower rate when I came off the throttle on the motorway which gave me the impression the aero had improved significantly. It just shows you how much air brakes and big wings can affect the drag and top speed of a car. 

H


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

splking said:


> The other day I took a few degrees off my rear wing and noticed the car slowed down at a much lower rate when I came off the throttle on the motorway which gave me the impression the aero had improved significantly. It just shows you how much air brakes and big wings can affect the drag and top speed of a car.
> 
> H


Exactly... Which is why you see the guys at UNLIM running the GTRs with a flat lip boot lid.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> How are the AP's working out for you Steve, are they what you expected? I've experienced the stopping power on the Alcon's and was impressed...your AP set-up perform anything like them?


Yeah they work great.....starting to show some very light grazing on the faces and they have a nice little collection of heat spots that don't go away but they have taken some pain 

I've never tested the BBK's so cant comment on the performance there but for some top speed and occasional track work the AP's are more than suitable. The AP's on mine now have done a lot of top speed runs and a few track events where the stock discs cracked / pads fell apart after one VMAX event!


----------

